# This is How Oldmiser Ties a Loop Tube



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok my friends ..this is what works for me as tying a loop for a presuto taper tube...

So far I have made maybe 20 sets...I have never had a loop slip yet...I have used cotton thread.

nylon tinn cord(that cuts the band)..using a over hand knot..cinch knot..constrictor knot...every

one has slipped....What I found that works for tying is Party Animal Balloons...I cut them length wise

in 1/2 making two halves..cut those in 1/2 again..now I have 4 tie's to use....

I made a simple tying jig using a wood working clamp & 2 toggle clamps....

Like I say this works for me..it may work for you as well...I am not a know it all person...I am just a

old coot that just wants some to work & have fun shooting....I have read & watched different video's

to see what would work for me......Like I just said this method works best for me & I am happy with this

as I have arthuritis in the hands..so for me it seem quick & easy....thanks for watching...

Your comment are always welcome..maybe I can learn some better......AKAOldmiser


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I forgot to thank you for the pm you sent me with all this info.

Thanks.

I'l order myself some party balloons and see if i can find a noticeable difference


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Individual said:


> I forgot to thank you for the pm you sent me with all this info.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'l order myself some party balloons and see if i can find a noticeable difference


E-bay has them...just type in( party animal balloons).......OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice tutorial. A much needed one after hearing about all the slippage issues guys are having.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Nice tutorial. A much needed one after hearing about all the slippage issues guys are having.


Thank You Mr.TreeFork a comment like that from you means a great deal to me....I just try to do my best..to find out

what works with slingshots...If I figure out some thing that will help other members I will pass the info along

it is all about shooting & having fun............OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice tutorial. A much needed one after hearing about all the slippage issues guys are having.
> ...


That's what it's all about !


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...great video. I'll have to give this a go.

Thanks for the tip.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the video! I've seen Torsten use this type of tie at the pouch for his high speed band sets. It's a good method.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I just use a #32 rubberband no tools, like Darrel, simple, never had one slip.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Miracle Worker....For me the #32 rubber bands add to much bulk & weight...the method I use weighs about the same as a clinch knot

or constrictor knot....Thanks for your comment....OM


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much Sir, so clean finish


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for this nice Tutorial, great inspiration!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks OM...good info for us noob's


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Roger, thank you very much for this great video.

Now I'm off to get party balloons!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

First time I saw this video, very nice Roger and a great idea, I will try it out, I have a party store very close to me.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Is there a video on this procedure?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Is there a video on this procedure?


My video should work just fine for you to watch


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't see it on this thread probably my phone


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

lunasling said:


> I don't see it on this thread probably my phone


will not work on some phones....get on a computer my friend


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just going to try the "presuto taper" with 1745s for the first time on my Shuttlecrafts. Very informative video, thanks for posting it.


----------

